# Paul Washer speaks on Osteen and 40 days of purpos



## ReformedWretch (Nov 15, 2007)

[video=youtube;_DD9xtF-VMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DD9xtF-VMs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 15, 2007)




----------

